# Antique Labels without the bottle?



## jimmywalter (Jun 21, 2015)

I have in great condition the Label from a 1869 Châteaux Laffite Rothschild red Bordeaux. Any idea of what it is worth and is Christie's the place?


----------



## jimmywalter (Jun 24, 2015)

I contacted Christies and they said, "unfortunately the secondary market value is more novelty I’m afraid. I wish I could offer you further advice. Best of luck," Lafite Rothschild has not answered my email to date, but only 2 days. I found ANTIQUE OLD WINE BOTTLE ART  LABELS SCRAPBOOKS  COLLECTION 1940S -1950S 2 BOOKS asking over $2000.http://r.ebay.com/8uJM62 I'll Keep you posted


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, but notice that scrapbook collection is still unsold.  People ask all sorts of ridiculous prices for things on Ebay.  But your label is a lot more interesting than the ones in that scrapbook, so it's probably got at least some value, though I couldn't say how much.


----------



## BradJenkins (Sep 26, 2018)

There's a great site out there called wine searcher. And what it does is give you the best prices for wine from merchants near you. Deduct about 10-15% and that's what you should be expecting to pay. Now given it's an older vintage they may not help then turn to all the auction houses, spectre, Acker, bonhams, etc....

Ball park the bottle is valued at about 200k USD - that means the label is going to be worth near enough at least 10-20% of that....A great forum to post this on is wine berserkers as they all love their wines, especially lafites and you could find a descent buyer in there.


----------

